# Non-Stress for twins



## pattivest (Dec 3, 2007)

If the doctor interpreted a non-stress test performed on a mother with twins, I know it would be coded 59025-26, however would you do this times 2 since it was twins?


----------



## jek521 (Dec 4, 2007)

We post it on two lines (or how many ever is needed for multiples) with mod-59 on the second/subsequent NSTs.

Some insurance companies still require documentation that multiples were done, even with a diagnosis code to indicate a multiple gestation.  

Jen


----------



## conniff (Jan 16, 2008)

I agree to bill 2x.  The second one with mod-59.


----------



## llwalker (Mar 7, 2008)

Watch your carrier payment.  We have one that requires one line, without a 59 modifier and use 2 units.  Backwards, I know, all my other carriers accept it how it should be coded but we have one that is just....ummm, different.


----------

